# Mobile wifi



## backwoodshawg (Mar 30, 2019)

I am a truck driver and drive cross country,I also do some RVing when i get a little time off.
I came across this portable internet that is great.I use it in my truck and rv and even carry inside the house.
I could have gotten AT&t or Verizion but i went with AT&T because that's what my phone system is.
I run my computer,smart tv,ipad and connect to my phone so i am not using any gigs on it.
This stuff is totally unlimited,just as fast on day 31 as day 1.Called YesNet and has 5g frequncy.
It has really helped me,just thought i would pass it along.IF any one needs more info are contact info 
let me know.


----------



## SteveHebe (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't use this service, but here is a link for more info  https://www.facebook.com/YesNet72012/


----------



## tattooturn (Jul 20, 2019)

AttHotSpot.com thats what i use.


----------

